# Lake Hope



## hoss1914 (May 3, 2009)

Heading to Lake Hope next for the first time, any tips or suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

I need some to heading there this Friday if the weather holds. Just wondering how muddy the water will be??? thanks to all


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

If you are looking for bass, go all the way back of the lake. There are some pads there. Try jigs and pigs.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

water looked pretty good yesterday, did not make it by their today, i'll drive by on way to work in am tom and post by 8 or 9 let u know for sure


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

I think i am just going to go to Sowden. Rupert is way out of line so I would say hope is muddy and high but thanks for the feed back. I am going to be on the water at daylight in the morning so good luck to all.


----------



## hoss1914 (May 3, 2009)

Any particular spots for cats and crappie?


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

I went to hocking college so fished there on shore few times. always saw lots of bass, but then they saw u too. i have always wanted to go back now that i have a boat.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

I saw the topic of this post, and just thought I'd mention that I read an article about this lake, but it was a few years ago...lol. The article said there were good size bass, good fishing, and to use chartruese colored lures. I remember the article because I wanted to try to make a trip to this lake, but never did. I'd be interested to know how you do.

thanks!


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

always done weel on crappie around the many trees and beaver dams their, usually moved fast until i found which trees i found them on. also landed and released a 6lb lm their several years ago, also got 15 1/2 in crappie and wife got 16 1/2 in crappie out of their along with several 9 and 10 in redears.


----------



## hoss1914 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful information


----------



## hoss1914 (May 3, 2009)

Back from Hope. Caught at least 20 bass on worms, jigs and spinners, however they were all on the small side, none over 3 lbs., caught a dozen cats, none were monsters, 1 eye about 14 inches. A stringer full of gills and a dozen crappie and one bass at Lake Rupert. Overall the trip was fun, the storms cut the fishing time down. Nice little lake, wish the bass were bigger.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

glad to see u got a few, sounds like a great trip


----------

